# few questions on a grow space



## mike1245 (Jun 20, 2008)

hey, i'm looking for a little help. i just moved into a new house, and i have a closet i may be able to dedicate to a small grow. the dimensions..
its 2 1/2 feet wide by 6 1/2 feet tall. it goes a foot and a half front to back. i've already thought about nutes and everything, so my question is for someone with experience. given this kind of space, what kind of lights, what size pots, and training could i use to maximize my yield? also how many plants should i grow and what will i have to think about in terms of ventilation? i'd greatly appreciate any input!


----------



## mike1245 (Jun 20, 2008)

on htgsupply.com they have a 400 watt hps for $95. this beats the crap out of some of the other prices i've seen for even 150 watts. this is too much for my growspace, isn't it? if the heat is a problem, is there any way i'd be able to combat it with a fan? or even glass? is it really worth $50 for an mh conversion bulb for veg?


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 20, 2008)

Your grow room is 2,5x6,5 feet, then you have 16,25ft² grow space. Rule of thumb says 2500 to 5000 lumen for 1ft² so you will need 48750 to 81250 lumen.
400 watt MH and HPS lamps will just do the trick.

One inline intake fan and one exhaust opening will be much more than adequate, you can use computer fans as pairs (one for intake, one for exhaust).

So good so far, that is all I can suggest.


----------



## Hick (Jun 20, 2008)

Cornellius said:
			
		

> Your grow room is 2,5x6,5 feet, then you have 16,25ft² grow space. Rule of thumb says 2500 to 5000 lumen for 1ft² so you will need 48750 to 81250 lumen.
> 400 watt MH and HPS lamps will just do the trick.
> 
> One inline intake fan and one exhaust opening will be much more than adequate, you can use computer fans as pairs (one for intake, one for exhaust).
> ...


perfect Corne'... except I think that you mis-read the post.. or "I" am!.. 
  I read it as a 2.5 x 1.5 space = 3.75 ft. sq...... 6.5 ft tall (irrelevant to sq ft) 
  A 400 would be excessive in that space. (3.75). A 250 would be excellent... IMO


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 20, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> perfect Corne'... except I think that you mis-read the post.. or "I" am!..
> I read it as a 2.5 x 1.5 space = 3.75 ft. sq...... 6.5 ft tall (irrelevant to sq ft)
> A 400 would be excessive in that space. (3.75). A 250 would be excellent... IMO



Possible Hick, I may have misread it, I was confused for ten minutes trying to understand if it was 2,5x6,5 or 2,5x1,5x6,5.... 400 will cook them all if it is 3.75ft².


----------



## Hick (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll bet one of us is right!


----------



## mike1245 (Jun 20, 2008)

alright, if i pick up a 250 watt light, how many plants should i try and grow? should i consider feminized seeds due to the lack of space?


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2008)

You couldnt "give" _me_ a femminized seed.. 
  2-3 plants "max/".. IMO


----------

